

Justice Dept. takes hard line on e-book price fixing - bproper
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304177104577303821789427382.html

======
semisight
"'Competitors can't join together and make agreements on price,' she says in
an interview. 'We're going to stop that.'"

Yes, I would think so...

If they come through with this I may just buy a Kindle.

